# Diaz Fuzz Pedal



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I recently bought a fuzz pedal- a Diaz- Stevie Ray Vaughan's guitar tech designed it- he built the original for Stevie........ I am trying it out in the 3 parts of this clip(fuzz is always on)- the rhythm loop I created at the start I rolled the volume back on my guitar for a clean tone- I have 2 strats the 2nd part is my black one the third part is the tobacco sunburst. Sweet sounding pedal- of course I'm also using my wah....for the lead tone. This is my favourite Fuzz pedal of all time- I have the Fuzz set at 11:00 in this clip- everything above noon gets very fuzzy- still usable and sweet.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Font hill is 1hr from my place. We should Jam some time. I’ve got a super sweet tone bender that I’m enamored with. Would be nice to AB 

Cheers man. Hey are they expensive? That’s some provenance. .


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

They generally are pretty expensive- Cesar died and his pedals continue to come out- produced by his friend and his wife(apparently).... the pedal I have came out after his death- they aren't as sought after- but I think aren't in production anymore- it sounds amazing as far as I'm concerned and will probably become a pedal of value. If you get a Cesar original you are gonna pay quite a bit for it. I bought mine off the forum for around 250- not cheap but not bad compared to some. It does the Hendrix and SRV thing very well. 

Philip Sayce has one on his board which he demonstrates here- a real treat.





this guy too- man I love this thing.


----------

